# ICS will nicht so recht



## drhasen (31. Mai 2004)

Moin moin,

Ich hab hier zwei Rechner

Desktop mit direktem Zugang zum Internet (t-online DSL) und

einen Laptop mit Lananschluss an den Desktop.

Die Lanverbindung funktioniert auch prima.

Aber ich komme mit dem Client (Laptop nicht ins I-Net)

ICS ist beim Desktop aktiviert

Ich beschreibe mal schnell meine einstellungen.

Host(Desktop) :

2 Lan Karten

Lan1 : zum DSL-Modem, autom. IP, keine FW, Datei und Druckerfreigabe aus, Client für MS Netzwerke an

Lan2 : zum Netzwerk (Laptop), IP : 192.168.0.1 , Sub : 255.255.255.0, keine FW, Datei und Druckerfreigabe an, Client für MS Netzwerke an


Breitband : autom. IP, ICS an, keine FW, Datei und Druckerfreigabe aus, Client für MS Netzwerke aus


Client (Laptop):

Eine Lan Karte

Lan : zum Netzwerk (Host), IP : 192.168.0.x , Sub : 255.255.255.0, Gateway 192.168.0.1, DNS-Server 192.168.0.1, keine FW, Datei und Druckerfreigabe an, Client für MS Netzwerke an

Ping vom Laptop zum Host (192.168.0.x -> 192.168.0.1) geht
Ping vom Host zum Laptop (192.168.0.1 -> 192.168.0.x) geht
Ping vom Laptop zur DSL-Netzwerkkarte geht.
Ping vom Laptop zum Breitbandanschluss/ Client geht.

Aber warum kann ich nicht auf das Internet vom Laptop aus zugreifen ?

Gruß Hasen


----------



## Lampe (31. Mai 2004)

Ich kenn nun das ICS nicht aber egal 

Evtl. ist dein pseudo Router kein DNS. Also stell doch mal einfach auf dme Laptop einen anderen DNS ein. Versuch einfach mal einen PIng auf 194.25.2.129, wenn das geht. liegt es am DNS. Ansonsten noch mal melden...


----------



## drhasen (31. Mai 2004)

Hi, erst mal danke, dass du mir helfen möchtest und ich nicht mehr alleine da stehe. 

Am DNS Server liegt es nicht. 

Wenn ich eine direkte ip eingebe, kann er auch kein ping absetzen.
Der DNS Server für mein Laptop ist ja der Desktoprechner, der die Anfrage weiterleiten sollte. Da ich aber mit dem Desktop ganz normal surfen kann, ist dort auch alles ok.

Entweder schnallt der Laptop nicht, dass er  als Verbindung den Desktop nehmen soll.
Obwohl ich unter Internetoptionen/Verbindungen/Lan Einstellungen Automatische Suche der Einstellung gewählt habe.

Oder der Desktop weiss nichts mit der Anfrage anzufangen, obwohl ich ja die Internetverbindungsfreigabe auf die Lankarte, die mit dem Laptop verbunden ist, eingeschaltet habe.

Komisches Problem.


----------



## gothic ghost (31. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von drhasen _
> Obwohl ich unter Internetoptionen/Verbindungen/Lan Einstellungen Automatische Suche der Einstellung gewählt habe.


Hi, 
1. diese Einstellung wieder deaktivieren, andere Häkchen auch.
2. die beiden NICs überbrücken, in dem du beide Einträge markierst
und "Brücke erstellen" anklickst. Bei den Brückeneigenschaften dann nach
der IP sehen und die als Gateway beim Laptop eintragen.
Aber nicht wenn er der DHCP Server für den Laptop ist.


----------



## drhasen (31. Mai 2004)

kling logisch, was du da sagst, funktioniert aber nicht.

netzwerkbrücke zwischen den beiden lan karten im desktop
brücke bekommt ip 192.168.0.1
verbindungsfreigabe von der  breitbandverbindung (t-online dsl) auf die brücke hergestellt

netzwerkkarte im laptop mit gateway 192.168.0.1
netzwerkkarte im laptop mit  dns-server 192.168.0.1


internetzugang vom desktop geht
intrnetzugang vom laptop geht nicht

netzwerkverbindung zwischen den rechnern geht

ping vom laptop an z.b. 217.6.17.17 geht nicht


----------



## gothic ghost (31. Mai 2004)

Hast du auch dieses Mitbenutzersuffix an
die 12 stellige T-Online Nummer drangehängt ?
Mitbenutzernummer  #0001.


----------



## drhasen (31. Mai 2004)

jap, zwar ohne # aber geht ja.

sonst würde ich doch vom desktop auch nicht ins internet kommen, oder ?


----------



## gothic ghost (31. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von drhasen _
> *jap, zwar ohne # aber geht ja.
> 
> sonst würde ich doch vom desktop auch nicht ins internet kommen, oder ? *



Du schon, aber der Mitbenutzer nicht, sprich Laptop und mit # !


----------



## drhasen (31. Mai 2004)

geändert, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

vielleicht ist irgendetwas zerschossen. 
ich glaube ich installier mal alles neu.

sind ja nur zwei rechner.


----------

